# ADHD testing..what to expect?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So I go today for testing for ADD....not sure what to expect. ANybody gone for this type of testing..it is a psychiatrist that will be doing it. They just asked me to bring a list of medications I am on..which is only Synthroid. Will he tell me right away if I have it?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

The best way to know what to expect would be to call the office and ask some questions. But, if you go in for a half-hour appointment and come out with a prescription, know that you haven't been fully evaluated. A lot of providers don't do full evaluations before skipping right to meds and therapy, because they're time-consuming and expensive. That may be fine, and just what you need, but it's not a complete evaluation. You will need to decide exactly how thorough of an evaluation you are comfortable with. If both you and your doctor are _sure_ its actually ADHD, you may be able to skip the full eval. But there _are _other things that can cause many of the same issues. 

My son was fully evaluated by a clinical neuropsychologist when he was 11. It involved a long series of written tests, drawing, reading with follow-up questions, a lot of oral question and answer stuff, observing his play with various toys/games, and a few periods of having him sit quietly or do some quiet activity, with and without external distractions. The whole thing took several hours, and we met with her about a week later to go over his test results. 

The process may be slightly different for adults than it was for a child, but if you have a full evaluation they'll still be looking for possible causes of your issues, rather than just a yes or no answer about ADHD. For a complete evaluation, I'd still expect a long interview, filling out lots of questionnaires, and a run-down of your medical history, symptoms you notice, symptoms other people notice in you, and your goals for possible treatment. I wouldn't expect a complete report at the same appointment, but your doctor may be able to give you some initial feedback on what he or she thinks the issue may be. Expect a follow-up appointment to discuss in depth the results of the testing and possible options for treatment if that's deemed necessary.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am going to avoid if I have it, taking any prescription for it. I am more interested in natural/learning type solutions instead. Hopefully he can help me with that.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

psychiatrist most likely won't do the testing, just psychiatric evaluation. Testing is done by PhD. Is not always required, as good psychiatrist is able to diagnose ADHD in many cases. In those cases that they cannot or have doubts (mostly with adults who have never been diagnosed before) they are sent for ADHD testing.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

highwood said:


> I am going to avoid if I have it, taking any prescription for it. I am more interested in natural/learning type solutions instead. Hopefully he can help me with that.


That is a good plan but don't rule out medications altogether. The main thing with these meds is not to just accept the first dosage you are recommended. Start with the lowest dosage you can and if you see an improvement try going up in small increments. Once you cease to see improvements from an increment or you start seeing bad side effects such as inability to sleep properly or mood swings, especially aggression, then go back to the previous dose.

I think you will find that if this is an adult diagnosis that the majority of the time will be questions on your history of focus and attention. For example I was diagnosed late in life and when I looked back virtually all of my school reports said "could do so much better if he would just put his mind to it". 

I know people whose kids have had big improvements from mentoring with an ADD coach.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Most insurance companies require that adults be tested by a psychiatrist, not a PhD psychologist. The medical lisence is required for a diagnosis and treatment plan.

Diagnosing an adult is different from a child. Other medical factors must be ruled out before ADHD can be diagnosed.

The psychiatrist might ask you to complete some written and oral tests designed to differentiate between a processing disorder (which would be a learning disability) a hearing disorder, and an attentional disorder. But first the psychiatrist will take a long personal history. Going back to childhood, family history, past traumas....

There are a slew of medications now on the market to treat ADHD many of which are not even stimulants. So if you are diagnosed, and generally it should take at least a full 50 minute session, more if this is the first time you're being evaluated, you can have a long discussion about various meds.

Depending on your areas of difficulty, the areas that cause you the most significant problems, your doc may think one type of med might be better suited for you. It's important for you to voice your concerns and to be educated about the medications.

I used to tell parents to imagine the brain as an intersection with thousands of roads all coming into one traffic light. The traffic light is your ability to focus on the important stimuli while ignoring unimportant stimuli. With ADHD, the traffic light is out and everything is coming in at the same time. On meds, the traffic light works pretty much how it should, but can also get stuck in a pattern which is what causes hyper focus.

The right med and the right dose can take up to 6 months to discover. You have to give each med and each dose a good two weeks to really evaluate it. At first it may feel like your emotions have been sort of turned off. You may feel extra sensitive about people's reactions to you. This is because you are taking in social cues that your ADHD brain has missed due to all the traffic noise. In time though, this will become less and less as you adjust.

I don't think anyone should blindly take meds, but I don't think anyone should refuse the possibility of them helping a great deal.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

to add to Anon, psychological testing usually requires insurance authorization, and they like to refuse it too. So, if you get referral for testing please make sure it is all covered, autorized, etc, becasue they can run around $600 and up, if out of pocket.

I know many people who after starting ADHD meds, said that for the first time in their lives they do not feel like failure anymore, but like normal person.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Anon Pink said:


> I used to tell parents to imagine the brain as an intersection with thousands of roads all coming into one traffic light. The traffic light is your ability to focus on the important stimuli while ignoring unimportant stimuli. With ADHD, the traffic light is out and everything is coming in at the same time. On meds, the traffic light works pretty much how it should, but can also get stuck in a pattern which is what causes hyper focus.


That is an amazing description.

My only different experience to offer is that there was zero lead time for improvement on meds (stimulants). Traffic light was on and operational within 15 minutes of the very first time I ever took it.

In fact that was my test. One day without meds, another day, same test with meds. I thought it was absolutely ridiculous. Imagine my surprise when the doctor said he was shocked at the difference in results.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

He did give me a prescription....Strattera...he said it is a low dose and no implications for addiction. It takes about 4 to 6 weeks to see if it is working. He said you can quit it at anytime. It is worth a try I guess. If I notice no difference after at least a month or two forget it then I am not going to bother with it.

The pharmacist said it is a good medication and is not like Ritalin or anything like that.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

We discussed my procrastination, my lack of focus, the fact that I tend to read really quickly as I skip details and just skim read, which is bad when you are reading to learn. I give up when it is a mental task that requires lots of focus and thinking..I tend to push that aside for something that requires less thinking...sad but true.

I also tend to interrupt people to get my point in and have been known to change subjects at the drop of a hat because some other thought came into my brain.

He did no tests or anything on me though just asked a lot of questions.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Ritalin and the drugs based upon it, get a bad rap ... not all of it undeserved.

But, if you have mild to severe ADD, the stuff is like a miracle drug.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

highwood said:


> We discussed my procrastination, my lack of focus, the fact that I tend to read really quickly as I skip details and just skim read, which is bad when you are reading to learn. I give up when it is a mental task that requires lots of focus and thinking..I tend to push that aside for something that requires less thinking...sad but true.
> 
> I also tend to interrupt people to get my point in and have been known to change subjects at the drop of a hat because some other thought came into my brain.
> 
> He did no tests or anything on me though just asked a lot of questions.


Kid A: "You want to know what it's like having ADHD?"

Kid B: "Yes I do. I don't underst..."

Kid A: "Wanna ride a bike?"

Strattera may work great for you, it may not. There are a multitude of other nonstimulants out there and even a few antidepressants that have shown to help regulate attention and focus.

I think it's a mistake to try one drug then give up.

As Deejo has said, getting on the right meds is important, it's like reading with the lights on. Wow I can see the whole page and it doesn't hurt my eyes!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am still mixed about it..on one hand I am excited thinking this might change my life for the better in terms of focus/concentration, calmness, etc. but on the other hand I am nervous about trying a medication. I usually prefer more natural means instead.

LOL at the Kid conversation...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

highwood said:


> I am still mixed about it..on one hand I am excited thinking this might change my life for the better in terms of focus/concentration, calmness, etc. but on the other hand I am nervous about trying a medication. I usually prefer more natural means instead.
> 
> LOL at the Kid conversation...


My oldest took starter when she was first diagnosed, made her nauseous. She ended up on Adderall and she stayed on that until she finished college. 

My middle was on Adderall through school, college and now in grad school. Without, she would not have made it out of high school. 

My youngest takes vyvance and though she hates the emotional side effects for her, she is an extremely creative person and creativity is based on impulsivity of thought, she is emphatic about taking it each school day. She hates getting called out and without meds she'd be called out in every class...not to mention never getting any work done, falling hopelessly behind and then giving up in frustration because it is so hard to concentrate on things that don't come naturally...like math.

The most natural method of treating ADHD is through and excellent diet, regular exercise, regular timed attention breaks, setting up your own reward system for meeting hourly, daily and weekly goals, and some supplements like fish oil and attending regular behavioral therapy. Biofeedback has also shown to teach improved focus but it takes many sessions. Some have suggested that acupuncture also can help, again that would take many sessions.

If you are determined to not take meds, I'd suggest therapy and diet/exercise. The trouble is, therapy plus diet exercise takes a serious commitment. People with ADHD tend to have difficulty staying with a program. So maybe try meds in conjunction with therapy and then wean off the meds as therapy starts creating results.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I would like to try acupuncture...I am on a waiting list for a good clinic in town here. I am hoping that if the medication works then it will help me in many different areas of life. 

It is like I tend to do a half assed job with everything I do without putting effort or focus into it full speed. Even personal goals such as weight loss, etc. I lose focus and give up so easily.

I told the dr. that about 4 years ago I registered for a course then when I received the books I thought this is too hard so I dropped it I then proceeded to do that at least 10 more times over a span of two years..did not finish one online course in two years because if it looked difficult I did not want to exert myself...seriously who does that???? It was like it was thrilling for me to register and I got excited waiting for my books to arrive and begin but then when it actually came time to do the work it was like I lost interest. I know a lot of people that just buckle down and focus and can learn even a subject that they don't find interesting but not me...

Self help books are another thing....I purchase them and then start to read then lose interest and think well I will try a different one instead.....only to have the same thing happen.

It is easier to surf the net or watch tv because then I don't have to exert my brain...that is pathetic to me but that is what I do.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

highwood said:


> Yes I would like to try acupuncture...I am on a waiting list for a good clinic in town here. I am hoping that if the medication works then it will help me in many different areas of life.
> 
> It is like I tend to do a half assed job with everything I do without putting effort or focus into it full speed. Even personal goals such as weight loss, etc. I lose focus and give up so easily.
> 
> ...



When you grow up with untreated ADHD failure is a common theme. It crushes you to face constant failure, in school, with peers, even with siblings and parents who can often times be very punitive in order to "teach" you how to get the job done! To avoid failure, you avoid trying. A life time of avoiding trying means a life of lost opportunity and growth. Deep inside you know you can do better, but the track record reminds you not to try because it never seems to work out.

Keep in mind people with ADHD are most often extremely bright! It's how they got through school because they were bright enough to get enough done not to fail the grade by passing enough tests. But they didn't learn too much because they weren't available to learn.

This is why therapy is just as important as taking the meds. Behavioral therapy will help you learn to break down tasks into manageable steps, teaching you to only focus on this one single step and then reward yourself once you've accomplished that single step. This is very difficult to learn on your own.

Find a therapist who specializes in cognitive behavioral therapy. This combined with meds will change your life! I promise!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> When you grow up with untreated ADHD failure is a common theme. It crushes you to face constant failure, in school, with peers, even with siblings and parents who can often times be very punitive in order to "teach" you how to get the job done! To avoid failure, you avoid trying. A life time of avoiding trying means a life of lost opportunity and growth. Deep inside you know you can do better, but the track record reminds you not to try because it never seems to work out.
> 
> Keep in mind people with ADHD are most often extremely bright! It's how they got through school because they were bright enough to get enough done not to fail the grade by passing enough tests. But they didn't learn too much because they weren't available to learn.
> 
> ...


NOt sure about the constant failure thing...I was able to obtain a degree, I work full time, etc. etc. I just find that I tend to get unfocused especially when learning something more difficult. I think there are different levels of ADHD. A part of me is still not sure I even have it as I think maybe I am just kind of lazy instead and don't always want to put the effort in. I disagree with your statement that people with ADHD experience constant failure that is not my experience with it as well as with others who have it.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I took the first pill this morning and now feel kind of tired even though I got a good sleep. Hmmmm...if this is a side effect forget it I would rather just push thru any ADD I have and try more natural ways of dealing with it instead.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

highwood said:


> NOt sure about the constant failure thing...I was able to obtain a degree, I work full time, etc. etc. I just find that I tend to get unfocused especially when learning something more difficult. I think there are different levels of ADHD. A part of me is still not sure I even have it as I think maybe I am just kind of lazy instead and don't always want to put the effort in. I disagree with your statement that people with ADHD experience constant failure that is not my experience with it as well as with others who have it.


You may not have it. How much difficulty and heartache does this lazy tendency create in your life?

People with ADHD do experience constant failure. Failure, however, is a relative term and is based on expectations and real life potential.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

highwood said:


> I took the first pill this morning and now feel kind of tired even though I got a good sleep. Hmmmm...if this is a side effect forget it I would rather just push thru any ADD I have and try more natural ways of dealing with it instead.


It's your first few hour for crying out loud!

:rofl: You're showing your tendency to quit without giving things and honest try.

Get back to work and focus on the tasks at hand. Report back at the end of the day.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> You may not have it. How much difficulty and heartache does this lazy tendency create in your life?
> 
> People with ADHD do experience constant failure. Failure, however, is a relative term and is based on expectations and real life potential.


Good question...hmmmm not sure I mean when I apply myself I can get better grades..for example, I start a course aiming to get a 90 but then end up in the 60s or 70s because I did not put the effort in. SO not sure...I wish that there was blood test available because I think maybe I am just kind of lazy sometimes as well as I like to procrastinate but does that mean I have ADD or just developed some bad habits along the way. The Dr. just asked me why I think I have ADD and I rattled all this stuff off and I guess his way of seeing if I really have it is to try this medication and if I notice an improvement then I must have had it. Strange way to do it but perhaps that is the only way to diagnose Adult ADD???

I rarely forget appointments, always arrive on time if not a little early, good with my finances, never ever forget to pay bills, etc. etc. 

Yet I shut down when it comes time to learning something a little challenging or to take the time to read instructions at times, etc. as well as to really read and focus on stuff.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> It's your first few hour for crying out loud!
> 
> :rofl: You're showing your tendency to quit without giving things and honest try.
> 
> Get back to work and focus on the tasks at hand. Report back at the end of the day.


It is more so my tendancy to not rely on medications...it kind of bugs me that I might have to take some medication for the rest of my life. I worry about side effects now and down the road. It can't hurt to try it for a month or two and if I noticed no difference the nice thing with Strattera is you can just stop it cold turkey. Plus I think about those commercials for law firms that state that if you took this drug or that and suffered these effects there is currently a lawsuit going on...so I worry that one day I might see a law firm ad for Strattera


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I kind of thought when I went to see this psychiatrist that he would give me some kind of test that would definently say yes you have it or no you don't....


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

highwood said:


> It is more so my tendancy to not rely on medications...it kind of bugs me that I might have to take some medication for the rest of my life. I worry about side effects now and down the road. It can't hurt to try it for a month or two and if I noticed no difference the nice thing with Strattera is you can just stop it cold turkey.


I took Ritalin through grade school. I still have ADHD and I sometimes take vyvance to help me stay on task. Staying on task is my biggest challenge and always will be. I forget everything if I don't write it down, I am late for everything, cannot manage time or money to save my life. When it comes to learning I have figured out a way to hyper focus. The trouble is, I can't manage time in order to methodically tackle and complete learning tasks. I will read something, get curious about it, then spend several hours learning or researching more on that one thing. I have great difficulty in math and transpose numbers. I can't use a calculator reliably because I don't know where I transpose the numbers. When adding a column of numbers with a calculator, I will get a different answer ever single time.

This is the kind of self understanding you need to explore in therapy.

All ADHD meds are out of your system within 4-8 hours.

The meds may make you feel tired because your brain is not trying to regulate a thousand bits of stimuli at the same time and you are not longer in hyper alert stage. In time, this will not be a side effect.

Now quit your b!tching and get some sh!t done!

Me too. Get off of TAM and get some sh!t done!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

highwood said:


> I kind of thought when I went to see this psychiatrist that he would give me some kind of test that would definently say yes you have it or no you don't....


No such thing.

ADHD is diagnosed by ruling out anything else. Same with all mental illnesses.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay...well I guess it can't hurt to try the medication and if I notice an improvements then it was ADD if no improvements then it was just laziness and bad habits that were developed over time


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> I kind of thought when I went to see this psychiatrist that he would give me some kind of test that would definently say yes you have it or no you don't....


If this is bugging you, I suggest you call around and see if there's anyone in your area who does full evaluations. Like I said, only you can determine how much of an evaluation you're comfortable with. 

And, no, ADHD medications will not cure laziness. They'll help with executive brain functions like memory, concentration, and the ability to filter and focus. They won't make you ambitious or motivated, or interested in stuff you weren't before. And even with proper medication, if you have ADHD you are likely to need therapy to learn appropriate coping mechanisms.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

He suggested nothing in terms of therapy, etc. He said if I have ADD the medication will improve concentration, focus, etc. if I don't have it then no improvement will occur.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> He suggested nothing in terms of therapy, etc. He said if I have ADD the medication will improve concentration, focus, etc. if I don't have it then no improvement will occur.


That's not entirely true.

Right after my son was diagnosed, I took one of his 30 mg Concerta - to see what effect it had on me, as he and I often have similar responses to medications. I probably got more work done that day than I did in the rest of the week combined. My level of focus, memory retention, and concentration were off the charts. My improved ability to filter stimuli also made my anxiety better and made it easier to turn off my brain enough for sex to seem appealing. If I took that every day, I'm pretty sure I'd be super-woman. I totally see why there are concerns that far too many people (working moms and college students, mostly) are taking ADHD drugs without actually having ADHD. The meds made it totally seem possible for me to do it all. 

But, I do not have ADHD. That's never even been anything that anyone who knows me has hinted at. Medications that enhance focus and concentration and improve impulse control will have that effect, to at least some degree, even on people for whom those things are not really a "problem" ordinarily.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

highwood said:


> He suggested nothing in terms of therapy, etc. He said if I have ADD the medication will improve concentration, focus, etc. if I don't have it then no improvement will occur.


What Rowan said...

My husband wondered why 70% of pro baseball players were diagnosed with ADHD. I suggested because baseball is the most god awful boring sport in the world and they couldn't pay attention! He said no, they all want to take stimulants so they can go into hyper focus mode. ..of course being in a highly boring sport doesn't have anything to do with it either...

BTW, task management! I just completed a few tasks and now I reward myself with a few minutes of TAM. And now I have to leave again to get some more tasks done!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

This is what concerns me is that am I taking a medication for stuff that with discipline I could get better at....I read somewhere one time that ADHD was over diagnosed.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

highwood said:


> NOt sure about the constant failure thing...I was able to obtain a degree, I work full time, etc. etc. I just find that I tend to get unfocused especially when learning something more difficult. I think there are different levels of ADHD. A part of me is still not sure I even have it as I think maybe I am just kind of lazy instead and don't always want to put the effort in. I disagree with your statement that people with ADHD experience constant failure that is not my experience with it as well as with others who have it.


There are many people with ADD have degrees and successful careers.

ADD isn't a have it or not have it kind of issue. It is a complete spectrum from mildly inattentive to barely able to follow directions or control themselves (Hyperactive).

The constant failure may be on the higher end of the spectrum but untreated ADD certainly means that you will not have the level of success that you are capable of.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

highwood said:


> This is what concerns me is that am I taking a medication for stuff that with discipline I could get better at....I read somewhere one time that ADHD was over diagnosed.


And I read somewhere that it may even be under diagnosed so it's hard to say. You need to look at your own individual symptoms and issues and deal with those.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

highwood said:


> I took the first pill this morning and now feel kind of tired even though I got a good sleep. Hmmmm...if this is a side effect forget it I would rather just push thru any ADD I have and try more natural ways of dealing with it instead.


Didn't you say you were on Strattera? 

My understanding is that Strattera takes a long time to build up in the system before it starts having an effect.

If you were expecting an instant miracle cure then your expectations were a little too high.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Me too. Get off of TAM and get some sh!t done!


Good advice. 

TAM is bad but not as bad as BoredPanda, that is like heroin for an ADD at work.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yesterday I felt drained all day until late afternoon, evening. At times yesterday at work I could barely keep my eyes open. I just took another pill and I will see what happens today. Right now I feel good/alert, etc. If I find the same thing happens today I think I will talk to the pharmacy and see what they recommend, etc. No way am I going to walk around all day feeling tired kind of defeats the purpose of trying to be more concentrated and focused.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes Strattera takes a long time to work however one of the side effects is drowsiness and I would rather live with my ADD symptoms and yet be alert and energetic then be drowsy most of the day.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Strattera might not be right for you. But I think you should give it a full week before you stop.

Call the psychiatrist on. Friday and let him know it's not working for you.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I feel okay, it has been about 3 hours since I took it so unlike yesterday I do not feel as tired. So I will give it a good month and then see if I notice a difference. Yesterday within an hour I started to feel tired and drained so maybe that was something else or just a short term side effect.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey, I was solid ADHD. Couldn't concentrate on one thing, doing other things during a conversation, multi-tasking to no purpose. Turns out with texting and checking iphones standard practice today, I was just ahead of my time.


----------

